# Ice cream



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

In Tulsa, Okla with my youngest granddaughters. I don't get to do this often!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And those rare moments are all the more special when you do get to see them.

Very pretty young ladies.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, they sure are. They're growing up so fast! Our oldest grand son graduates high school in May! The youngest in the yellow tee will be 4 in Nov. We've got quite an age span!
And, thank you, I think they're cute,too!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Makes me want icecream!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Trader Joe's provided our Sat night entertainment activities, then pizza and Brahms ice cream.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you waiting until tomorrow to make the trip back home? 

This might be a trigger for the girls to want to come visit you two for a few days.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Headed home now. We should be there around noonish unless we stop for lunch. They are headed to Dallas for family pictures next month and will stop through then. We had them for several days in the summer. With our situation with the my heel spur and the hubs, we haven't got much away time. 
All the other grands are within an hour from us.


----------

